
The Value of Not Chasing Your Pay - Mz
http://writepay.blogspot.com/2016/03/the-value-of-not-chasing-your-pay.html
======
slindz
I wonder if they like TextBroker....

Sponsored content at it's finest. I'd down vote, but I don't have the karma
yet.

~~~
Mz
It isn't sponsored content. I posted it here not to promote Textbroker but
because some of the ideas generalize. There are plenty of freelancers here.

FYI: Downvoting applies to comments only, not to posts.

